# How is this offer? yes... another one



## NewXP (Mar 28, 2008)

28 years old, over 5+ years experience. Sales position.
Single.

257,000 AED- annual salary
73,000 AED- moving allowance
car provided by company - no specified amount
96K AED- paid living accommodation
plus a bonus compensation program tied to sales (TBD) 

- Will get international drivers license before embarking.
- Will have them state "company to be responsible for medical coverage" before embarking.
- Does any one know if the cost of living is on par with New York City, NY. USA?

Thanking you ahead of time for your input!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

There are plenty of people out there who can give you good advice, but I am not one.

Good luck with your plans,

Michelle

PS Where are you moving from?


----------



## NewXP (Mar 28, 2008)

New York to Dubai
Will be sure to check you out if I head to Argentina.


----------

